# Lot price for the winter hourly or bid price



## mn-bob (Sep 18, 2012)

I am looking for help on 1 lot for the year hourly bid or quote for the year. no salt or sand . 
Thanks to all that respond . ussmileyflag

Robert


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Nice easy push. 1 1/2 - 2 hours max. 
Figure your costs add your profit margin. X that by how many storms you expect for the year. 
Being a commercial lot like that not sure why you are not adding salt but that's the way it goes I guess.


----------



## mn-bob (Sep 18, 2012)

REAPER;1660363 said:


> Nice easy push. 1 1/2 - 2 hours max.
> Figure your costs add your profit margin. X that by how many storms you expect for the year.
> Being a commercial lot like that not sure why you are not adding salt but that's the way it goes I guess.


Thanks I am trying The owner said not paying for salt or sand so i have that in my est for him to sign.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

mn-bob;1660365 said:


> Thanks I am trying The owner said not paying for salt or sand so i have that in my est for him to sign.


Make sure you get a liability waiver. One truck driver stepping out onto an ice patch and he will think twice about why he didn't want salt.


----------



## mn-bob (Sep 18, 2012)

REAPER;1660370 said:


> Make sure you get a liability waiver. One truck driver stepping out onto an ice patch and he will think twice about why he didn't want salt.


Copy that .


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Will you have to carry snow from one end to the other to pile it? It looks like you will be carrying quite a bit rather than just pushing it in short turns.
I'd say $80 per hour or $3700 a season..depending on the trigger and the average snowfall..


----------



## mn-bob (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks to all who replied .
Robert


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

I can't see that taking even close to an hour but maybe the picture is deceiving. How many sq/ft is it?


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

JD Dave;1660788 said:


> I can't see that taking even close to an hour but maybe the picture is deceiving. How many sq/ft is it?


I'm with you JD, If that takes 1.5 to 2 hrs you don't know what the hell you're doing.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

I figured 30-35 minutes..as long as the snow can be piled close and doesn't need to be carried 170'. If it does, 50-60 minutes.


----------



## mn-bob (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks to all who replied .


----------

